# Portable Gen enclosure and quieting



## ivbens (Dec 8, 2014)

Newbie here... recent snow storm forced our hands into buying the generators we had been talking about. We've lost power 20+ days over the last 4 years and enough is enough.
We own a duplex so I went out and got (2) gens, a 5500/6500 Briggs & Stratton, and a 7500/9300 Champion. Interlock switches and connection plugs have been installed to support the systems.
My question involves shelter and quieting. I've seen YouTube vids of these and plan to build a lean-to type shed approx. 4' deep x 5' high x 10' long. I'll include air intake ports and exhaust fan for the heat and am considering an aftermarket muffler system for noise (either individual or a dual inlet muffler to support both) in addition to sound deadening material on the enclosure.
So... are there issues with enclosures when it comes to lifespan of the gens? With the air exchange I plan, I don't think there would be. Any experience comments would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

My generator, a 3000 watt Briggs, and my parents, a 5500 watt Tecumseh, are both in boxes. Our primary concern was keeping them dry, not so much for noise.

My box is 30"w X 48"l X 22"h. The bottom of the box is raised by 12" off the ground so as to allow for ventilation and to keep things dry in a heavy rain or snow. Both of the longer sides have 2 doors that can lock open. The top can open fully for service OR I can latch it open a few inches to increase ventilation. The exhaust is positioned away from the structure.

Think a flat roofed dog house with doors.

Neither have any problem with overheating but they never run 24x7. 3-4 hours is about the longest they run then we shut them down. We use them for emergency power - to keep the house warm and the food cold, not really to keep things running normally. Once you see how much fuel you use you'll understand why .

You can get really fancy if you want. I go with the KISS principle. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ivbens (Dec 8, 2014)

Thank you for the welcome. Ya, I have to take the fancy route. It'll be butted up against the back of our garage, open view from the back yard. 

I see your point about the 24/7 vs run-as-need. I'll have to get into that habit.


----------

